# Tutor available in NJ - CIVIL PE EXAM



## Sam Construction (May 28, 2009)

Hi, I am available to tutor Civil Exam takers in NY and NJ area. Please, post your email if interested and I will contact you.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

Sam,

Could you post your CV - some might be wondering about your background/qualifications.

JR


----------



## jmbeck (May 28, 2009)

I think I've got the NY and NJ area of the exam covered. Can you help me with the Florida part? I hear stormwater design there is brutal!


----------



## scottl_61993 (Jul 8, 2009)

Sam Construction said:


> Hi, I am available to tutor Civil Exam takers in NY and NJ area. Please, post your email if interested and I will contact you.



[email protected]


----------



## margie (Nov 17, 2009)

Are you still tutoring? I may be interested. My email is:

[email protected]

Thanks,


----------

